# Process for cleaning mastic off the exterior



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

This is our recommended process for cleaning off excess mastic on your vehicles.

1. Remove excess butyl tape with plastic scraper
2. Clean area around area where the butyl was removed with "simson Prep M or Primer M "(this is a bostik product). 
3. Apply " Simson SSKF ISR 70-03"(this is also a bostik product) and smooth off.
4. Clean any surplus off with "Concept cleaner formerly known as PDI". 
5. To help masking tape could be utilised around the door to create a clean edge.

Part No 1078221 SSKF ISR 70-03 290ml Tube
1075903 PREP M 500ml
1063017 CONCEPT CLEANER 25 Litre


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Cleaning off the mastic*

I am posting seperate to ensure the process is kept clean to read (excuse the pun)

We have changed our current production and the excess mastic is cleaned off before we despatch vehicles to the dealers.

We have continued to develop future improvements with our suppliers and we are currently trialling new materials.

If anyone wants the materials please send us a PM. I think Grockel, Glengyle and Lonewolf are on the waiting list?

Maddie - I hope you approve even though the timescales have not been good.

Best wishes to you all

Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback from Swift*

Bump - a reminder for anyone who wants to know how to clean the mastic

Kath


----------

